# Lepto Shots, Especially in California?



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

I have read in many places to not give my pups Lepto shots. However, I live in California and have had 3 different vets tell me that the risk of them getting Lepto out ways the reaction risk. Any adivce?


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

i live on long island, new york and my vet. said the same thing.
michell charley and belle


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The problem with the Lepto vaccine is that it doesn't work well and you'd need to get it every 9 months. In addition, it doesn't cover all strains of Lepto. You need to assess the risks: wild animals, rats, slow moving water. 

The main concern of Lepto is that it is a zoonotic disease, which means that people can get it. Veterinarians have to encourage the vaccine because of this. However, it is treatable especially if done early. In people, if you think you've been exposed, you get a penicillin antibiotic. In dogs, get the blood drawn, start antibiotics & continue until the blood report comes back negative.

All of the above information came straight from Jean Dodds DVM at a seminar last month.

I do not get the Lepto vaccine nor do I encourage my puppy owners to get it. There seem to be more reactions to the Lepto vaccine than the benefits.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I live in CA and don't give Lepto...I don't go hiking with Gracie...she really isn't out in the elements...as a matter of fact, our laundry room has potty pads and that is her potty place. LOL She is all white and doesn't get "out" much...


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

California is a large state, with a variety of environs. When we lived in Los Angeles, we had never heard of the Lepto vaccine. Now that we live in Wisconsin, with lots of deer, bunnies and coyotes in our area, the vets here really recommend it (we still don't give our dogs the Lepto vaccine because we have a fenced yard). Lepto is transferred through the urine of an infected animal. In general, the more urban the area, the less likely dogs are to come into contact with the urine of an infected animal.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We live in the LA area and I've had different vets give different recommendations. I decided long ago to not give the Lepto shot. I left the last vet because he didn't agree w/my vaccination plan for Tori, (Jean Dodds' protocol). Our current vet totally agrees w/her and told me he doesn't give Lepto shots to _any_ toy breeds for the exact reason Kimberly gives in her post above: _"The problem with the Lepto vaccine is that it doesn't work well and you'd need to get it every 9 months. In addition, it doesn't cover all strains of Lepto."_


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I live in San Francisco and I never give my dogs Lepto shots. My guys are exposed to the elements as we go to different, non-fenced in parks that allow dogs all the time. I think the risk of the shot outweighs the risk of actually getting a disease.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

We live in the SF Bay area and my vet has never advised we get Lepto. Where are you in CA? It is a big state


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lepto has caused death in some Havanese and other breeds. My reproduction vet said she never gives it as California has NOT had an outbreak in years.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My vet said unless the dogs are drinking out of puddles or streams they wouldn't need the shot.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. We live in Northern California in the Sacramento Valley. I am really leaning towards not giving the Lepto, however we will be taking the puppies to do a lot of camping and so they will have access to puddles and streams, and in areas where wild animals live. However, getting started on an annual or more frequent shot that they may have a bad reaction too really worries me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Barb, if you and/or your dogs become exposed to Lepto or if you think you have, you can always seek medical treatment. I've attended two different vaccine seminars and both consider Lepto to one that is assessed as being potentially more dangerous to vaccinate against than to seek treatment after contracting.


----------

